# Traditional Observance Lodge in Houston, TX



## Erickson Ybarra (Aug 6, 2015)

Sorry if the title got your hopes up...but there isn't one...that I know of.

I'm very interested in this concept and see that they have been popping up across the US for some time now. I heard that there is one in Dallas but couldn't find one in Houston. I'm wondering why not yet...with 2 of, what I'm told, the more active lodges in Texas being here in Houston, I figure the Masonic community in Houston must be more active in general than many other places. So is there just no interest from enough people? Has then been discussed already? Does GL disapprove?

Any insight would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## JJones (Aug 6, 2015)

Check out St. Albans lodge in College Station.  I thoroughly enjoyed my visit with them in June and they aren't far from Houston.


----------



## dfreybur (Aug 6, 2015)

Erickson Ybarra said:


> Does GL disapprove?



Pretty much.  It leads newcomers to Texas to think the grand line is out of touch with the rest of the world.  It's an issue that falls more in the quaint category than the horrible category.


----------



## Erickson Ybarra (Aug 6, 2015)

dfreybur said:


> Pretty much.  It leads newcomers to Texas to think the grand line is out of touch with the rest of the world.  It's an issue that falls more in the quaint category than the horrible category.



It appears that some TOLs have succeeded in Texas. So there is no edict banning TOLs, it's just frowned upon?


----------



## MRichard (Aug 6, 2015)

I have heard that Doric Lodge is close but I am not that familiar with what they are.


----------



## JJones (Aug 6, 2015)

Erickson Ybarra said:


> It appears that some TOLs have succeeded in Texas. So there is no edict banning TOLs, it's just frowned upon?



The lodge I mentioned previously is about 20 years old.  I don't know if they've been operating exclusively as a TOL lodge for the entirety of it's existence but I know they've been doing so for several years now.

I'd think it'd be hard to slap a ban on TOLs because they stress a lot of importance on following the laws of their jurisdiction.  "TO" is treated like a label: either a lodge is TO or it isn't, but there's a wide range of practices and traditions which separate a TO lodge from any other and these practices can be adopted, modified, or dropped entirely based on their jurisdiction and individual needs.  One example is the Chamber of Reflection, some TO lodges have one, others probably don't, and I know I've read of other lodges that bypass GL rulings by simply using a CoR that isn't on lodge property.



dfreybur said:


> Pretty much.  It leads newcomers to Texas to think the grand line is out of touch with the rest of the world.  It's an issue that falls more in the quaint category than the horrible category.



It probably seems that way sometimes and I agree, to an extent, but the few existing TO lodges here in Texas are indicative to me that such lodges or practices could be created and adopted if enough brothers desired such a thing at a local level.


----------



## Roy Vance (Aug 6, 2015)

The TO Lodge in Dallas is the Jewel P. Lightfoot Lodge.


----------



## Erickson Ybarra (Aug 7, 2015)

I was pretty disappointed when I learned that the CoF was banned. I feel it is important for the initiate to be in the right state of mind for the journey he is about to take and the CoF would be great for that. I guess even TO lodges can't maintain that old way of operating given the Grand Lodge's edict.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Aug 8, 2015)

I SO enjoy my plural membership with Louisiana.... You can get both the Traditional Observance & Red Lodge experience!


----------



## chrmc (Aug 10, 2015)

As previously users have said St. Albans in College Station is most likely the best option for a TO experience close to Houston. Doric lodge is a more formal lodge who has a lot of focus on short meetings, festive boards, education and decorum, but they do not claim the TO label. 

I know there is a grouping in Houston that would like to see an actual TO lodge chartered and started, but with the GL laws it's not easy to do.


----------



## Erickson Ybarra (Aug 13, 2015)

chrmc said:


> As previously users have said St. Albans in College Station is most likely the best option for a TO experience close to Houston. Doric lodge is a more formal lodge who has a lot of focus on short meetings, festive boards, education and decorum, but they do not claim the TO label.
> 
> I know there is a grouping in Houston that would like to see an actual TO lodge chartered and started, but with the GL laws it's not easy to do.



I'll have to check it out sometime.


----------



## cemab4y (Aug 31, 2015)

I have been fascinated with the TO lodge concept for some time. (I have never attended such a lodge). I would be very interested to learn more about these lodges, and how to start one! Please keep us up-to-date, on your progress.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Aug 31, 2015)

Bro. Stewart P.M. said:


> I SO enjoy my plural membership with Louisiana.... You can get both the Traditional Observance & Red Lodge experience!


Red lodge?


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Sep 1, 2015)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> Red lodge?


 
That is correct. Louisiana is one of the very few jurisdictions where the Scottish Rite version of the first 3 degrees is still practiced. They have one primary degree team that travels the state to preform the degrees. Although the lessons taught are quite similar, they are inherently different. When you get the chance to see one of these, you will be pleasantly surprised that they open up the Master's Lodge in 3 languages (English, French, & German).

As you may not already know, the initial degrees we received are based upon the York Rite (Blue) ritual. Scottish Rite (Red) ritual once widely practiced was moved away from in the U.S. when it was mutually decided between both Masonic bodies that YR would take the primary degrees, SR taking over beyond the 3rd degree.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Sep 1, 2015)

I've never heard that before.....maybe after my kids are grown and im retired ill have to travel to Louisiana


----------



## HumbleTXMason (Sep 2, 2015)

I never heard of TOLs before... I had to Google it and found the Masonic Restoration Foundation's website and have visited St. Albans and Jewel P. Lightfoot websites. 

Seems like a really interesting concept... hard to believe that with Houston been the 4th largest city in the US and the number of brothers, lodges and venues here there isn't one. If there's a group of brothers trying to form one I would be interested.

I'll have to check out St. Albans in College Station... it's almost 2 hours from my home, but I like opportunities to wear my tux!


----------



## HumbleTXMason (Sep 3, 2015)

@JJones 

Brother, thank you for mentioning St. Alban's. I've corresponded with their Secretary and I'm now planning to attend their next Lodge of Instruction next October. He shared a lot of good info on what goes on during the evening, what to wear as a visitor, and the origin of the term TO, which was coined two years after St. Alban's was formed and chartered.


----------



## JJones (Sep 3, 2015)

HumbleTXMason said:


> @JJones
> 
> Brother, thank you for mentioning St. Alban's. I've corresponded with their Secretary and I'm now planning to attend their next Lodge of Instruction next October. He shared a lot of good info on what goes on during the evening, what to wear as a visitor, and the origin of the term TO, which was coined two years after St. Alban's was formed and chartered.



I strive to be helpful. 

Everyone I spoke with was very friendly and easy to talk with and the ritual was very spot on as well.  I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Sep 6, 2015)

Voting on wednesday to approve the addendum to our bylaws to make out lodge(cerrilos #19 GLoNM) the first TO in New mexicos history


----------



## RyanC (Sep 6, 2015)

cemab4y said:


> I have been fascinated with the TO lodge concept for some time. (I have never attended such a lodge). I would be very interested to learn more about these lodges, and how to start one! Please keep us up-to-date, on your progress.


Cemab4y, Im in the GLofNY our Grand Master likes the concept of TO Lodges and would like to see more in our State. Right now a group of about 15 of my Brothers for all over our District are working on starting a TO Lodge. We need every Lodge in our District to approve of the a new Lodge forming, right there is a lot of support from young Masons and a lot of push back from the older ones.


----------



## JJones (Sep 6, 2015)

RyanC said:


> Cemab4y, Im in the GLofNY our Grand Master likes the concept of TO Lodges and would like to see more in our State. Right now a group of about 15 of my Brothers for all over our District are working on starting a TO Lodge. We need every Lodge in our District to approve of the a new Lodge forming, right there is a lot of support from young Masons and a lot of push back from the older ones.



Your GL is encouraging TO's? That sounds...amazing.


----------



## Brother JC (Sep 7, 2015)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> Voting on wednesday to approve the addendum to our bylaws to make out lodge(cerrilos #19 GLoNM) the first TO in New mexicos history


I am anxiously awaiting the outcome of that vote. While I am no longer a member of Cerrillos 19, I am highly invested in the process that got them here.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Sep 7, 2015)

JC i didnt know u were no longer a member....


----------



## Brother JC (Sep 7, 2015)

Yeah, I couldn't afford four lodges anymore, so I unaffiliated from NM.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Sep 7, 2015)

Oh...well fyi the brothers speak very highly of you


----------



## Brother JC (Sep 7, 2015)

Thanks. 19 is and will always be near and dear to my heart. It was a real joy to sit with them again last month, and especially to be there when Bro. Michael F. returned his MM proficiency.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Sep 9, 2015)

Ah man indidnt know he did that already.  I was at his raising


----------



## Ripcord22A (Sep 9, 2015)

Unanimously approved


----------



## Christopher Thompson (Jul 22, 2022)

I am currently the WM of Ralph K. Howell #1259 in Houston Texas which is  TO Lodge.  I welcome and encourage anyone to come and visit this unique style of lodge


----------



## coachn (Jul 22, 2022)

Christopher Thompson said:


> I am currently the WM of Ralph K. Howell #1259 in Houston Texas which is  TO Lodge.  I welcome and encourage anyone to come and visit this unique style of lodge


----------



## Winter (Jul 22, 2022)

Christopher Thompson said:


> I am currently the WM of Ralph K. Howell #1259 in Houston Texas which is  TO Lodge.  I welcome and encourage anyone to come and visit this unique style of lodge


I recommend creating a new post in the appropriate forum Brother to tell us about yourself and your Lodge instead of on a 7 year old dead thread. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Bloke (Jul 24, 2022)

You know it's a necropost ... but I kinda like keeping this thread alive. TO lodges evolve and I enjoy reading the history.
I get some of the original posters may not be around.. but still..

Interestingly one of the lodges used as a model here in Victoria for this is actually in trouble and not able to attract members.. but that said, may of the characteristics of TO lodges are standard to all lodges here..


----------



## MarkR (Jul 25, 2022)

Personally, I don't see why anyone cares if someone posts in an old thread.  It's better than no activity at all, which has happened to a lot of message boards in the era of Facebook, Twitter, Instagram, etc.


----------



## Winter (Jul 25, 2022)

MarkR said:


> Personally, I don't see why anyone cares if someone posts in an old thread.  It's better than no activity at all, which has happened to a lot of message boards in the era of Facebook, Twitter, Instagram, etc.


It's been discussed at length why many people are against it.  And a Google search will return a lot of debate on the subject with the overwhelmingly majority falling in the camp that the practice has no place on discussion boards.  Most internet forums outright ban necroposts in their rules.  Most people do it accidentally.  They're new to the forum and want to participate and don't look at the dates.  Personally, I dislike reviving dead threads because in order to participate I would need to go back and reread the entire discussion, usually by people who are no longer active members here and will not respond if the discussion is revived anyway.  Threads have a life span.  When they are dead, let them die.  If you really like the topic from a thread from 7 years ago, start a new discussion and if it has any interest will attract posters.  But while some people dislike them, our forum doesn't have a position on them, so it's all just personal views.


----------



## coachn (Jul 25, 2022)

I like 'em.  They give me an excuse to post kewl memes...


----------

